
RS-232 for Commodore PET and Dialing a BBS Over WiFi - erickhill
http://biosrhythm.com/?p=1359
======
linker3000
This brings back memories. My first experience of a computer was using a PET
3016 at secondary school in the UK in 1979. Later I bought a Commodore 64 and
built an RS232 interface for it - I still have the prototype on stripboard
kicking around somewhere. I also wrote a VT100/220 terminal and file transfer
program in assembler; it ran in graphics mode, using a custom bitmap font
table to create an 80x25 display. Like this PET version, my C64 code had to
bitbang the serial interface and because the 'serial port' shared an interrupt
with the printer's, when you printed, serial comms was held up and so
characters could be lost. I all-but cracked that problem with some clever
buffering.

------
IgorPartola
I was just thinking of using the ESP8266 in the ESP-01 package as a modem for
the Raspberry Pi Zero. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to accomplish
this?

~~~
cnvogel
[https://github.com/jeelabs/esp-link](https://github.com/jeelabs/esp-link)
replicates what's commonly known as a terminal server.

The default firmware already emulates a modem.

[http://wiki.iteadstudio.com/ESP8266_Serial_WIFI_Module#AT_Co...](http://wiki.iteadstudio.com/ESP8266_Serial_WIFI_Module#AT_Commands)

